# Eco Switch



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a Honda EU 2000 generator. Manual says when starting make sure Eco switch is off for faster warm up. When it comes time to shut down, it seems to me that Eco Switch should be on because with no load, the rpms are less, and it would be better to shut down at a lower speed. Does this make sense?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

slime said:


> I have a Honda EU 2000 generator. Manual says when starting make sure Eco switch is off for faster warm up. When it comes time to shut down, it seems to me that Eco Switch should be on because with no load, the rpms are less, and it would be better to shut down at a lower speed. Does this make sense?


On shut down a lower speed is better, but on start up most all engine wear happens while the engine is cold. This is the reason many engine mfg's say to run the engines at higher speeds until they are warmed up. J.I.Case engines were to be run up to max governed speed no load until they reached normal temps. Operated this way is was not uncommon to see 12-15K hrs and the engines still operating just fine. A lot depends upon the quality of the machining and selection of finishes to same.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

slime said:


> I have a Honda EU 2000 generator. Manual says when starting make sure Eco switch is off for faster warm up. When it comes time to shut down, it seems to me that Eco Switch should be on because with no load, the rpms are less, and it would be better to shut down at a lower speed. Does this make sense?


There is really no discernible or measurable difference in actual engine wear when shutting down at full engine speed or just at idle. 

_Real_ engine wear is far more likely when maintenance is neglected or the unit is abused. 

The EU2000i has a very reliable engine section, with an all-aluminum block and cast-iron cylinder sleeve. You can expect to get many, _many_ hours of time from it when properly serviced and maintained. 

The #1 issue I see with the EU2000i is decayed/old fuel causing obstructions inside the carburetor (usually the jets). The most common symptom is "only runs smooth with the choke on." 

To avoid this, drain the fuel tank and carburetor bowl of fuel if you expect the unit will not be used for 45 days or more. This is particularly important when using ethanol-type fuels...


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for info, KRE and R Coats.


----------

